# O.s.a.s.?



## christianhunter (Oct 7, 2010)

Once Stubborn,Always Stubborn?...Gotcha!

The wheels just keep on turning don't they?
Another Salvation Thread come and gone,and what did we learn?
That we are all going to continue believing as we did to start with.Predestination....Ditto.

We are all pretty much in agreement on He11.None of us want to go there,even if some may not believe in it.

Bible Versions...that one was a surprise to me,even among our resident Pastors....If it is THE WORD Of GOD,and people are being Saved from it,whats the argument?

JESUS...YESHUA..either way you say it,HE is our Savior.Really, this one takes the prize,HIS NAME IS YESHUA.JESUS is HIS NAME to The english speaking gentiles,enough said on this one.

Catholics,Methodists,Pentacostals,Baptists,and Messianic Jews?
Same GOD and SAVIOR,can we say Denominational worship?

Church Attendence,now Ronnie asked a legitimate question as a Pastor,but what did he get?
Some honest answers,and the usual Judges of others,plus the occasional, "what did he say?".

Who will dare ask a question,or start a discussion,on something that edifies The Church?
Or
Should we just keep trying to simplify the obvious Rhetoric,and discuss the obvious to the point that everyone is confused,banned,or at the least,"what did he say?".

Who really gets what I'm trying to say?


----------



## earl (Oct 7, 2010)

Amen !!!!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 7, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Once Stubborn,Always Stubborn?...Gotcha!
> 
> The wheels just keep on turning don't they?
> Another Salvation Thread come and gone,and what did we learn?
> ...



We agree on much...but I'll disagree with some of what was posted above.

One must be careful of false teachers.  They come in preaching one God, one gospel...but their god and gospel is not the same.

Yes, we can get somewhat worked up into a frenzy discussing religion on this forum.  But afterall, it is eternity that is at stake.  If we weren't to get passionate about that, one must be flat lining already.

We are never going to all agree.  Paul & Barnabas disagreed enough to part ways for a time over it in Acts 15.  Both were saved and great saints.  Dissension can cause self evaluation and ultimately great spiritual growth from within.  On the other hand...dissension can cause destruction as well.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re:*

I get it CH. There are the essentials and then there are the non-essentials.

The essentials:  Salvation, Relationship, Love,  Mercy, Faith and the like.

Then there are the non-essentials, the things that can never affect you provided of course that your essentials are sound.

Some examples:
1) End-times philosophy- can you really change any of them whether they are true or not?
2) Jesus or Yeshua? - either way He is King of Kings.
3) What you wear to church 
4) Predestination - Does your belief affect anything essential?
5) Trinity? - I know there is a Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, it doesn't matter to me what we call it. 
6) The Book of Revelation - anyone who says they understand it all is pretty much dreaming.
7) Bibles - Our Spirits bear witness to the words (My sheep know my voice), so does the version really matter.
8) Music - if it lifts up Jesus, what else matters?
9) False doctrine
10) Earl (I'd thought I'd throw that in)

And now for something that edifies the church:

Psalm 37:5
Commit your way to the LORD; trust in him, and he will act.

Isaiah 26:4
Trust in the LORD forever,for the LORD GOD is an everlasting rock.

Jeremiah 17:7
"Blessed is the man who trusts in the LORD, whose trust is the LORD.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 7, 2010)

Good one Michael !


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 7, 2010)

formula1 said:


> I get it CH. There are the essentials and then there are the non-essentials.
> 
> The essentials:  Salvation, Relationship, Love,  Mercy, Faith and the like.
> 
> ...



BEST POST I HAVE EVER READ!!


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm pleased to be able to disagree with Christian brothers and sisters, then, as I log off, be thankful that they love Christ enough to stand up for Him.

Discussions that involve disagreement is good for Christian growth.
I pity the Christians who has solidly made up there mind concerning everything in God's word.  If we shut our minds to new understanding, we cease to "grow in Christ".

Frankly, none of us better not stop growing in our understand of God's word.
If you think you got it all figured out (whoever you are), you sadly mistaken.
God isn't going to reveal His will to you while you sit in a tree stand.  God says to 'study to show theyself approved'.

Sink into God's word, talk about it, question it, research all possibilities, be willing to change your view of a scripture, pray that God will help you accept His word as intended.

I'm thankful to be able to discuss and disagree.
But I hate the name calling and making it personal and belittling each other.  It is not cute.  It is not proper.  God don't think you have a great sense of humor when you do it.
God's gonna judge every word that comes from our mouth.


----------



## earl (Oct 7, 2010)

Good post Ronnie


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 7, 2010)

Everyone thinks of he!! much like Scranton, PA - they have heard of it, but doesn't think they will ever go there.  What ever they believe religiously is the only correct way to avoid it and that is part of our spiritual nature as human beings.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree w/ most everything that has been said thus far,  

most.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 7, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Once Stubborn,Always Stubborn?...Gotcha!
> 
> The wheels just keep on turning don't they?
> Another Salvation Thread come and gone,and what did we learn?
> ...



The only thing i can make of this post is this: Israel stole your logon/pword and made a post without your consent... I say this because i dont understand what your saying here....    

Peace brothers, I love you all. whether i know you or not. whether we're brethren or not. I love you.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 12, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> The only thing i can make of this post is this: Israel stole your logon/pword and made a post without your consent... I say this because i dont understand what your saying here....
> 
> Peace brothers, I love you all. whether i know you or not. whether we're brethren or not. I love you.



What I'm trying to say is...The S.O.S.O threads.Salvation,Predestination,the argument is always the same,with the same results.Now the proper NAME of THE LORD comes into view.Silly discussions,THE WORD of GOD provides the absolute answer to.Try a Thread on Speaking in Tongues,if you don't believe me.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 12, 2010)

I know the word of God is the sole authority and is true. your preaching to the choir.

as far as the threads all being the same with no results. that is because men 'take a position' and stand by that position regardless of what the bible says.

a osas person will take the 2 or 3 verses that seem to prove osas and they stand by that position regardless of the 1000 verses that prove osas false.

same thing if its Mary, queen of heaven, attending church, bible translations, denominations, or whatever.  people choose the 'flavor of Christianity' (whether: denomination, bible version, doctrine, etc) that pleases their bellies and then harden their hearts to any thing that may refute their biased position, even if its the bible. then they get teed off if somebody actually uses a spiritual forum for what it is there for, which is to simply discuss topics about Christianity... God forbid we actually use a forum for what it is there for... to discuss and grow in Christ.
Hardened hearts will stop any growth in Christ.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 12, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> What I'm trying to say is...The S.O.S.O threads.Salvation,Predestination,the argument is always the same,with the same results.Now the proper NAME of THE LORD comes into view.Silly discussions,THE WORD of GOD provides the absolute answer to.Try a Thread on Speaking in Tongues,if you don't believe me.



The way we look at and use God's Word causes us a lot of problems at times.  Especially on this forum.

The Holy Spirit provided all of us with the scriptures.

The Holy Spirit provided us with 4 Gospel accounts of Jesus birth, life, ministry, purpose, death(sacrifice).
Why 4 accounts?  Maybe so it would be looked at from all different angles.

The Holy Spirit provided us with the Acts of the apostles as they did God's work in bringing the church into being.
Establishing Christianity; setting in order the things of the church so we would know what God did; and what God wanted; and what God expected.

The Holy Spirit provided us with the letters of the apostles that dealt with individual churches and with individual situations so that we could grow stronger through better understand of the apostles teachings.

And what do we do with those scriptures the Holy Spirit provided to us????
You use then to prove that what you believe is more accurate than what I believe.
Then I use them to prove that I'm right and you are ridiculously wrong.

If the people of this world, this forum, would use God's word to guide themselves into a better life, rather than purposely antagonizing people with it, God's Word would be more functional and useful for all of us.

Life is not about OSAS, or speaking in tongues, or whether salvation occurs at baptism or before baptism.

Life needs to be about giving all of ourself to Jesus Christ.
"Study to show thyself approved"
Not:  "Study to show thyself correct and everyone else incorrect".


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 12, 2010)

"a osas person will take the 2 or 3 verses that seem to prove osas and they stand by that position regardless of the 1000 verses that prove osas false."

A point proven,I see it as 1,000 verses showing OSAS True.I still don't believe you understand what I'm trying to say here.A "hardened heart"?I've yet to see any professing believers on here,or elsewhere fitting that catagory.Where is your discord coming from?
Perhaps I took your post wrong?


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 12, 2010)

"Life needs to be about giving all of ourself to Jesus Christ.
"Study to show thyself approved"
Not:  "Study to show thyself correct and everyone else incorrect".[/QUOTE]

Ronnie,you know I love and respect you Brother.The quote of yours above,cannot be argued by one true Christian.Doctrinal issues,and interpretation have been argued for millenia,not just centuries.Remember Paul,when he exorted the Church to follow THE LORD JESUS,not him or his fellow Disciples.We tend to "elect" certain things to cling to,at the expense of taking THE LORDS WORD as is.This is the point I'm trying to make.We are all fumbling in one respect or another.It seems to me, to be purely Denominational,and not Fundamental.THE LORD came to save a lost and dying world.What we do with The Grace,HE has provided is up to us individually,not Denominationally.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 12, 2010)

Disclaimer:I'm not saying,don't argue your beliefs,thoughts,or anything else of that nature.I would be saying though,is it worth it some times,if it gets heated,or hurtful?

Belief on THE LORD,and following HIM, is ALL that it takes to spend eternity,with HIM.That Is Christianity!


----------



## CAL (Oct 12, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> Disclaimer:
> Belief on THE LORD,and following HIM, is ALL that it takes to spend eternity,with HIM.That Is Christianity!



I agree but there is one difference with people.Remember the old saying,"You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink".No matter what you show or do that old horse will not drink till he is ready.Problem is he might just never get a chance to drink because he waits too late to get ready! Then what?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 12, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> "Life needs to be about giving all of ourself to Jesus Christ.
> "Study to show thyself approved"
> Not:  "Study to show thyself correct and everyone else incorrect".



Ronnie,you know I love and respect you Brother.The quote of yours above,cannot be argued by one true Christian.Doctrinal issues,and interpretation have been argued for millenia,not just centuries.Remember Paul,when he exorted the Church to follow THE LORD JESUS,not him or his fellow Disciples.We tend to "elect" certain things to cling to,at the expense of taking THE LORDS WORD as is.This is the point I'm trying to make.We are all fumbling in one respect or another.It seems to me, to be purely Denominational,and not Fundamental.THE LORD came to save a lost and dying world.What we do with The Grace,HE has provided is up to us individually,not Denominationally.[/QUOTE]

Agree.


----------

